# Minecraft unsichtbare Blöcke



## abgezockt (22. Februar 2014)

*Minecraft unsichtbare Blöcke*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Computer zusammengebaut und sowohl Java 7 Update 51 (Bit), als auch Minecraft 1.7.4 installiert. Wenn ich Minecraft jedoch öffne und eine neue Welt erstelle oder auf einen Multiplayer Server gehe, sehe ich keine Blöcke, nur Tiere und die Partikel, wenn ich einen Block zerschlage. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich machen muss, um das Problem zu lösen? Danke schonmal im voraus.

MFG. Nico


----------



## K-putt (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Minecraft unsichtbare Blöcke*

Du hast wahrscheinlich ne AMD GPU, richtig? Installier dir mal den neuen Catalyst _14.2 Beta 1.3._ Das war ein Bug im alten Treiber.


----------



## destroyer97 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Minecraft unsichtbare Blöcke*



K-putt schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich ne AMD GPU, richtig? Installier dir mal den neuen Catalyst _14.2 Beta 1.3._ Das war ein Bug im alten Treiber.


Diese problem hab ich auch, ich hab aber dann wieder 13.12 wieder installiert


----------

